# How put his car on bumper with 6 batts?



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Let to see what the guys do with 6 batts


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Let to see what the guys do with 6 batts


been seeing it for years...Muffassa holding it down with 6 batts...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea i ve respect fo what he do! 
When u say "been seeing it for years..." nobody does?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SupremeAir said:


> been seeing it for years...Muffassa holding it down with 6 batts...


Shiiiiit, at king of cali u guys were up there too !! If im not mistaken, they gave me the win by just 1" !!!

C u soon dogg....almost done w these jobs, then I can shoot out that way....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Yea i ve respect fo what he do!
> When u say "been seeing it for years..." nobody does?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

HOOK UP PUMPS SIDE TO SIDE OR SEESAW YOU JUST CAN'T 3 WHEEL THAT WOULD GIVE YOU TOW PUMPS TO FRONT BUT KILL BATTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

you will also lose front or back lift control by itself... and when hopping it puts same pressure to rear cylinders as it would to the front... So better be chained....Thats an OLD dancer trick with fenners form the late 80's

Not advised for todays high pressure gears


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SupremeAir said:


> been seeing it for years...Muffassa holding it down with 6 batts...


Whats crackin Aaron... to hot out there in the desert,came back to lowride for a while.... 

You and Mufasa colaberating toghter....somethings up I can feel it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats crackin Aaron... to hot out there in the desert,came back to lowride for a while....
> 
> You and Mufasa colaberating toghter....somethings up I can feel it


Naw, just gonna go do some welding for him...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> Naw, just gonna go do some welding for him...


Sure I dont believe ya..... HAHA

Aaron good ass peeps


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sure I dont believe ya..... HAHA
> 
> Aaron good ass peeps


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hell yeah chris you putting it down for the 6 battery set ups thats killing a lot of people on the streets. 
was sup big ron! you've been busy huh. hey don't forget i need a blk adel2 soon for my next single pump. lmk wats up with it. also i will be sending out a dump to u soon.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Let to see what the guys do with 6 batts


This I got to see too. Used to be more was better, now lets see what can really be improved on. Must admit, I could have used advise from here on LIL when I was using the hi-torque motor and modified #8 with 1 1/8" cylinders with modified cast blocks. But let's leave out the back bumper parts, Lets get into front inches.

This was before there were spline shafts and the only work around was to weld the shaft to coupling which I refused to do. I had preferred to used time delay relays, which cost too much at the time. Running the gate had been tried while dumping, but seemed to wear down the brushes too fast. Yada, yada, blah, blah,

So, whats the best 6 batteries can do to the nose these days? Give me a goal so I don't need to buy 10


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Pics from yesterday,batts are low & also coils need to be changed ...has noted my car has a license & i drive it every week end
Car not bumper check but I will improve it all to get there...








[/IMG]


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Put a bumper kit & weight


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:nono:


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

just want to give a BIG ups to the few still out thr running all gate and no weight riders..!!!! keep doing your than homies ....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Put a gfII gear in it :rimshot:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe we ought to have a 6 battery only forum. 

Then go against the big boys, BUT on the condition our battery racks can both be the same size and winners are judged on inches per battery.

Now, is it pre or post piston pump?

Guesstimating, I say 6 batts can easily hit 40" with a piston, I say 44".


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty sure someone else is thinking this out, redesigning the piston pump, one thought is using two tanks, one inside the other provided double your pleasure with two pistons, using return fluid pressure.
The other is s square tank with valving, other is two different dimensions on one tank.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> Put a gfII gear in it :rimshot:


:facepalm:


PAKO PRIMERO said:


> [/IMG]


Dont trip homie, there are a few on here that will help with good intensions. But Mufasa is king on this subject... Listen to what he tells you, and pratcie the switch.....



Hydros said:


> Pretty sure someone else is thinking this out, redesigning the piston pump, one thought is using two tanks, one inside the other provided double your pleasure with two pistons, using return fluid pressure.
> The other is s square tank with valving, other is two different dimensions on one tank.


Tony, you must smoke weed ,and ponder on this stuff...LOL .... 

Or do a piston and bladder pushing off a whammy tank, Block on bladder side more like a manifold, 2 square dumps 1 opens to allow bladder to flow into pressure lines and back feed pistons charge as fuild exits !!!!! HHHHmmmmmm


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:buttkick: sounds like somebody hattin in here not pointing any fingers on the bumper kit:twak:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Dont trip homie, there are a few on here that will help with good intensions. But Mufasa is king on this subject... Listen to what he tells you, and pratcie the switch.....
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> :buttkick: sounds like somebody hattin in here not pointing any fingers on the bumper kit:twak:


Dont trip ! He diggn his own grave selln them fake machs and gfII gears....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Dont trip homie, there are a few on here that will help with good intensions. But Mufasa is king on this subject... Listen to what he tells you, and pratcie the switch.....


Thanks again for the props ! :h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Breaking new coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gD4dyMPjwaY 6 batts G-Force Gears Saco motors


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gD4dyMPjwaY 6 batts G-Force Gears Saco motors


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage 6 batts Saco motors


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Tony, you must smoke weed ,and ponder on this stuff...LOL ....
> ...


Nahh no weed, it's the ADD. Multiple thoughts within seconds, works great, if I'm interested. 

On the " piston and bladder pushing off a whammy tank" is that with two motors?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Mufasa, give me a goal, how many inches are you getting with 6 batteries?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe hes in high 40's or low 50's. i forget already


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I believe hes in high 40's or low 50's. i forget already


51 TO 53 BIG INCHES


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ASK HIM


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Let to see what the guys do with 6 batts


 Ask gilbert usa motorsport http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Ask gilbert usa motorsport http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


 Bump


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> Dont trip ! He diggn his own grave selln them fake machs and gfII gears....


:wow:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI MACH 3 COILS AND G-FORCE GEAR, SACO PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI MACH 3 COILS AND G-FORCE GEAR, SACO PUTTING IN WORK


 Bump


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

6batts really?:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage 6 batts Saco motors


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qXP05XeBo2o :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Mufasa is on his way to the Lowrider hall of fame, MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Mufasa is on his way to the Lowrider hall of fame, MARK MY WORDS.


Word up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Mufasa is on his way to the Lowrider hall of fame, MARK MY WORDS.


Thx, but them people prolly be like Mufasa who ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Word up


:wave:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> Thx, but them people prolly be like Mufasa who ?


MUFASA who is that is that that guy out there evry fuken Sunday hopping his car, o the guy i have to pick up early to go to a show...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Mufasa is on his way to the Lowrider hall of fame, MARK MY WORDS.


X2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> MUFASA who is that is that that guy out there evry fuken Sunday hopping his car, o the guy i have to pick up early to go to a show...


 aint u the guy the pulls off the freeway and dumps the car off ur trailer in the middle of no where then splits ?? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> X2


Negative


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Negative


Truth they want to keep homersexual's out of there.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Truth they want to keep homersexual's out of there.


Which is why u have no chance in hell :werd:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> aint u the guy the pulls off the freeway and dumps the car off ur trailer in the middle of no where then splits ?? :dunno:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:buttkick::twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Which is why u have no chance in hell :werd:


:angry: :rofl:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> :angry: :rofl:


:biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=M-Q9QeNNfzw


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage


 six batts g-force gears mach 3 coils


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

View attachment 566216
what up a. I'm havoc from Co. Got this Lincoln been tryen to get sum height..frame wrapped 6inch cycl in front 10s in back wit 3in drop Downs. 10batt 2 street pump. Single line 2front 1 dump. I got it 6batt to front. 4 to rear........what would be best and cheapest. Piston pump? Can it be ran with single line? And 1 adex.?


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

can you get a 1994 fleetwood to hit the bumper with 6 batteries


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep with bunch of lead:biggrin:


----------

